# Center Console for 67' 4 speed?



## smac8876 (Aug 17, 2013)

Can someone tell me if the 67' GTO manual came with a center console or if it was an option? Also, is there a reason I don't see many manual transmission GTOs with a center console? They look really nice to me.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The console was optional.


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, Console was an option!


----------



## smac8876 (Aug 17, 2013)

Okay, then was it a popular option? Anyone on here with a 4 speed and a center console?


----------



## Fredrick (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a 66 with manual and console. But it came with a AT from the factory.


----------



## InjunRAIV (Aug 21, 2013)

lots of problems with the top hinge on the console - if you're looking to add one make sure to check for that...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've seen more stick cars with consoles than without over the past 40 years. I've seen a few without from the factory, ordered that way to save money or save weight if the car was to be raced. I think the biggest reason for a non-console car these days is that it was possibly converted from auto to stick, and the price of a new or good original console is cost prohibitive to a lot of people.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's my friend Bill's '67 with a 4 speed and a console.....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My `65 was born with the console and 4 speed.


----------



## smac8876 (Aug 17, 2013)

geeteeohguy said:


> Here's my friend Bill's '67 with a 4 speed and a console.....


Thanks, that's what I was looking for. I just got my PHS report back and my 67 GTO had the console option and 4 speed. 

Now for my next question: I want to bring the console back and there seem to be several companies out there selling the parts to build them. None of them appear to sell the whole console assembled with the wood vaneer, but some offer all the parts to build one. OPGI, Ames, Performance years, NPD. Has anyone built a console from one of these companies and could you share your opinion on it. Thanks.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

smac8876 said:


> Thanks, that's what I was looking for. I just got my PHS report back and my 67 GTO had the console option and 4 speed.
> 
> Now for my next question: I want to bring the console back and there seem to be several companies out there selling the parts to build them. None of them appear to sell the whole console assembled with the wood vaneer, but some offer all the parts to build one. OPGI, Ames, Performance years, NPD. Has anyone built a console from one of these companies and could you share your opinion on it. Thanks.


My 66 shipped from factory with console, but PO had a 67 console in it when I purchased. I purchased the correct top chrome/black section from OPGI for about $400, which is good quality. Here is the complete assembly from AMES for about $800... pt# A274WSA

The base portion is about 1/2 the cost of the assembly, so if you can find a used or original base, then purchase a new top piece, you may be able to save some money and end up with a good looking console since the primary portion of it is new...


----------

